# Info about consultancy in India-Hyd/Bangalore



## girish979 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning to start process through a consultancy(GlobalTree) in Hyderabad/Bangalore. anybody has experience with them?
I couldn't decide between y-axis/abhinav/globaltree.

yaxis & abhinav are charging more when compared to globaltree. 
So I'm thinking of starting process with them.
Any ideas/suggestions??


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Did you check they are registered ?

If not, you should refrain using them, as you never know when they will stop taking your calls and you will left up with no choice.
And in that case, you can not even complaint too !!!

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes, Y-Axis charges you a bomb and they don't entertain any kind of negotiations. I heard pretty positive reviews from a fried who hired Opulentus and from what he told me they are pretty responsive and actually follow-up weekly with you. I guess, as long as they are responsive, you could go with anyone. Also, I heard pretty positive reviews about Federal over-seas. And heard that they doesn't take money all at once. That is one good thing about them.

Both of these are in hyderabad. Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Why not applying yourself? It's not that hard to fill out the forms. 
Or do you consider using a consultant because they say they will give you higher chance to get the visa or they will get you a job or offer job search assistance?


----------



## girish979 (Jun 1, 2015)

thanks,
I will check with opulentus.

I am considering consultant only because they are giving me job search assistance & resume marketing.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

girish979 said:


> thanks,
> I will check with opulentus.
> 
> I am considering consultant only because they are giving me job search assistance & resume marketing.


This is something that everyone has to do by themselves.
They hardly know or going to support, all those job hunting has to be done by yourself.
Most of these consultants are big time either fraud or they opened their shop to milk money from applicants.
If you have time and can devote few hours...this forum and cic website is best !!!

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

girish979 said:


> thanks,
> I will check with opulentus.
> 
> I am considering consultant only because they are giving me job search assistance & resume marketing.


Not worth $1.
* You can market your own resume by posting it on Linkedin, Monster, Workopolis, Indeed, local job boards, etc.
* For $25/month you can have an upgraded LinkedIn account that allows you to make lots of connections with people in your field/sector in the region you want to move to. You can go back to the free account after 3 or 4 months of networking, as by than you will have plenty of connections that you can use for further connecting to others.
* As a permanent resident, you get free job search assistance through government funded agencies. For Ontario, this goes through Employment Ontario. They help you write a Canadian resume, prepare you for job interviews (and how to answer those questions), look at your job search techniques, teach about the hidden job market, do assessments if needed, they even have Job Developers who have connections with local employers (small to medium sized companies mostly) and who bring in jobs and they hand over your resume to their clients (who often get a couple of weeks of wage subsidy when they hire you).
* Have a look at the websites of Employment Ontario funded agencies, where you can find lots of information so you can already start preparing. Examples in Ontario: 
Tips & Templates | The Centre for Skills Development & Training | The Centre
or agencies funded by Citizenship and Immigration, who even have paid bridging opportunities for newcomers: ACCES Employment
All this for free.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

girish979 said:


> I am considering consultant only because they are giving me job search assistance & resume marketing.



How effective do you think some consultant in India is going to be at getting you a job in Canada?


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

colchar said:


> How effective do you think some consultant in India is going to be at getting you a job in Canada?


These guys usually tie-up with a local head-hunters in Canada. At-least, that's what 2 consultancies told me here. However, I wouldn't hire them for these services. Infact, I wouldn't have hired them even for filing/application but my name difference in different certificates and also I don't have few papers from my previous employer. Didn't want to take a chance. So hired one anyway.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aspirant101 said:


> These guys usually tie-up with a local head-hunters in Canada. At-least, that's what 2 consultancies told me here.


Of course they are going to tell you that - they want your money! But them saying it does not make it true.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

colchar said:


> Of course they are going to tell you that - they want your money! But them saying it does not make it true.


It sounds too risky in their interest to make such a bold claim unless they have something to back it up. So, until we prove them wrong, I don't think, we can say for sure that they are fraud, at-least not all of them.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You earn a living working for this company. Do they get their money back if, at time of arrival in Canada, the job isn't there anymore?

(copied from somewhere else):


sanjay9666 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the chance to introduce my self
> I am sanjeev born and rise up in hyderabad i am looking for *overseas job*
> at present i am working for *jobsog international consultan*t.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aspirant101 said:


> It sounds too risky in their interest to make such a bold claim unless they have something to back it up.



No, it isn't too risky. Fake consultants are in the news regularly. They take people's money, provide nothing in return, and the people who paid them never see their money again.






> So, until we prove them wrong, I don't think, we can say for sure that they are fraud, at-least not all of them.



No, not all of them. But one should not accept what a for profit consultant says at face value. Just because they tell you something does not make it true.


----------

